# You know you're a loser when.....



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

had to post this...hope it makes someone smile.

You know you're a loser when....you are searching for people to vent to that are in your situation and you read your own story and think "ah, poor girl..I know exactly how she feels"...

Perhaps I should get outside for a walk...


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok that's funny. You are laughing at this right? And I could totally see me doing that especially if I were going through what you are.

You have a great sense of humor. Your husband doesn't deserve someone like you.


----------



## Momof2inMT (Apr 9, 2011)

This made me giggle.

Yeah, a walk might be good


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

I do a lot of walking and listening to my IPod. It has helped me greatly.


----------



## Momof2inMT (Apr 9, 2011)

I like to plug myself into my ipod and dance around like a happy fool while cleaning the place at the same time. Keeps my mind and body busy, and when I am done I am TIRED and have a (mostly) clean apartment.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh! When I get to that point I usually go out and vent to the horses. It does no good to vent to the cats--they are such selfish creatures. The horses are much better listeners... and one of them gives one heck of a back massage, so I feel better.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If this is the Losers Club, I am glad to be here w/ all you guys. You're all awesome.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

girltrax101 said:


> had to post this...hope it makes someone smile.
> 
> You know you're a loser when....you are searching for people to vent to that are in your situation and you read your own story and think "ah, poor girl..I know exactly how she feels"...
> 
> Perhaps I should get outside for a walk...


:rofl:


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

mommy22 said:


> Magnoliagal, I've enjoyed reading your posts as well. You seem like a sweet person.


Thank you for the compliment. It means a lot to me. 

<sorry for the hijack>


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> If this is the Losers Club, I am glad to be here w/ all you guys. You're all awesome.


:iagree: At least we are all here together.


----------



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

I'm glad I have made ppl laugh, and am also glad I have strangers to help me as the thought of running to family and friends simply makes me feel bad. My sincere thanks to all of you.
I have found Magnoliagal and jellybeans thoughts are quite helpful, and have yet to read more...but I will. However yesterday, you saw the result to reading too much...lol I have a feeling this site will be what gets me through, and also know that without you all, I'd be lost. I've read a bit, realized I'm not alone in this, and unfortuanately profound pain brings wisdom...and I'll do my best to learn from what all of you are saying....thank you.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

girltrax101 said:


> the thought of running to family and friends simply makes me feel bad.


Why? Explain the logic behind this thought.


----------



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

simply put...I feel I don't want to bring my family and friends into my pity party...feel shamed, sad, I guess I've tried to handle things on my own in the past...I know what you're going to type...."really? how has that worked for ya?"....am I close mag?

I will turn to them eventually, I have turned to my mom a bit, but my dad just died a little while ago, and she's planning his buriel for May 28th...she's just too fragile now and doesn't need this added stress. She does know, and is more angry than I am, which has left me worrying about her heart, so I'm trying to keep things "don't worry mom, it'll all work out"...type conversations. My friends all have their own problems, their own worries, so why add to that? I WILL turn to them once I can stop crying tho...I wouldn't have turned to this site had I not noticed this thing that said "need to talk?"...then try this site. It magically popped up the day after I was told to leave...funny how that happens...but I'm smart enough to know it's been there before no doubt...just probably never used it.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok so you have good reasons with your mom but not with your friends. I get it though I'm not one to reach out either.

<<<<< hypocrite. LOL!!


----------



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

I went over to his aunts house today to give her my "second mom" mother's day card as usual...we cried, and that's ok. I told her not to take sides, as he is HER nephew...I love her though, she's been very, very kind to me.
YOU should reach out more than what I've seen as you do offer valuable insight....just a thought


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh I'm good at giving advice not always so good at taking it.


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

well, I must say, at least I did something well, my kids were with me all day for Mother's day and I spent a few hours with my Mom and she was smiling when I left. There is so much good in the world, we must remember that through the pain


----------

